# renegade vent lines



## CamoBrute152

Jus got done snorkeling the gade I only found 2 vents , gas tank an crank, is there any others , or anything else I need to seal or vent??


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Transmission Vent line ,it's not like a brute,the motor and trans are separate


----------



## CamoBrute152

oh alright how about the radiatior over flow hose? should i just leave it?


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Unless your going to keep it handle bars deep most of the time,i would leave it,I never did mine and I haven't had any issues a year later


----------



## filthyredneck

Extend your fan vent line, I didnt and got water in the fan....dealer took care of it thankfully (mine goes handlebar deep frequently)
And yes like said above- trans vent definitely needs to come up. I extended my overflow vent and just made several loops with it under the pod area.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

It's a good idea to take the factory "vent belows" off the diffs and go ahead & run lines up with everything else. 

The bellows are made out of a vynl blend material which will deteriorate over time when in contact with oil. - Any one riding rugged/off-camber terrain, wheelies, etc will get oil splash in the bellow.


They also have a water pump vent line for the "weep hole"; it's a good idea to run it up top to keep the sand/silt/mud/etc from getting packed in around the seal & eating it up.


----------



## filthyredneck

^ forgot about the weep hole...mines run up though

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I forgot about the fan vent but since I have a sail on the front,I mean a relocator mine stays dry.lol,also good idea on the weep hole if you have one,mine an 07 and they only have a hole in the case and not a fitting like the newer ones


----------



## CamoBrute152

hmm ok, i heard the beltbox leaks in a area is that true?


----------



## Mudslinger800x

If you have the 7 bolt hole belt cover (think they all do besides 2012 up) they do tend to want to leak.Mine did until I did the xmr belt cover conversion.you can buy they on eBay for around $300 something,they use 13 bolts and seal much better and bolt right up


----------



## filthyredneck

CamoBrute152 said:


> hmm ok, i heard the beltbox leaks in a area is that true?


The new xmr cover is definitely the way to go if you have the cash. I priced the new covers and gasket through my dealer for less than $200. For the time being though, I just siliconed my factory stuff....the place that leaked on mine was the o-ring seals between the inner cover and motor.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CamoBrute152

ok , yeah im not lookin to spend money on a belt box. im just gonna pull the cover off an try to seall it


----------

